# How to aquascape



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

What is the best way to aquascape using 3 to 4 different species of plants or using many? I guess what I am trying to ask is which way looks better...I hope this is clear


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

I'll toss out my thought is that 1 stem plant next to others of different types doesn't necessarily look good. Putting them in groups of 3 or more makes the appearence better. I like having a variety of color and having differences between the colors of the groups I create. I also like to leave open spaces for the fish which would have lower plants or open substrate. The number of species depends on the size of the tank and the similarities between them.


Be patient, others likely will give their thoughts sometime today and tomorrow. There likely will be many opinions as this is a matter of personal taste.


----------



## tominator (Dec 3, 2008)

Lots of pirate ships, bubbling treasure chests, plastic volcanoes, flashing led lights, and the mandatory plastic diver. 
I'm not that great at aquascapeing yet, so I'll leave this to others.


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

My suggestion would be to look through aquascapes either in books or online and figure out which ones you like best and then emulate that style. 

I find that you can use many species or few, or even one, and still have an impressive scape. It's bringing the aquascape together that is challenging, so that nothing looks odd or out of place.


----------



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

It really depends on the style you like. Aquascaping is VERY subjective, like any art. The best bet would be to find a style you like & study the aesthetics, then go from there. Are there any specific aquascapes that you find particularly appealing?


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

pfertz said:


> It really depends on the style you like. Aquascaping is VERY subjective, like any art. The best bet would be to find a style you like & study the aesthetics, then go from there. Are there any specific aquascapes that you find particularly appealing?


No I have seen several very nice looking ones....I guess I just need to look


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

tominator said:


> Lots of pirate ships, bubbling treasure chests, plastic volcanoes, flashing led lights, and the mandatory plastic diver.
> I'm not that great at aquascapeing yet, so I'll leave this to others.


LOL I think I like this the best LOL


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

JL15219 said:


> LOL I think I like this the best LOL


Me too, I would have that exact setup if I weren't into live plants


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

Maybe if someone could suggest some good websites for aquascaping that would be great


----------



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

Not trying to take traffic away from PT, but aquascapingworld.com has an good number of very talented aquascapers. You're sure to find inspiration there!


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I love it, this aquascaping subforum still has the new car smell and already the suggestion to go somewhere else.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I really like the old school...Dutch style. This means you can cram a ton of different types in the tank together- lol! However, I have too many species. Sometimes I think a few types could be more cohesive and beautiful.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a difficult question to answer. Its kinda like describing a haircut over the phone...

Your best bet would be to study as many aquascapes and there plants and try to mimic them.
You will also need to know which plants have certain demands such as high light, low light etc. There is plenty to read though here on PTF, the plant finder will help you to ID plants and give you a feel of what is what in plant species.
Most of all just have fun doing it, there is nothing wrong with trial and error.

Regards, Orlando


----------



## Christine T (May 4, 2008)

I just started my first planted tank in Sept of this year. What I found, was that being new to the hobby, I had very little knowledge of how things were going to look when they grew in. I ended up taking out a lot, adding a lot, taking out a whole lot, adding a little here, a little there, some more of that over here...etc. 

I think that once you get a feel for how certain plants grow, and what they will look like when mature, it's probably easier to plan an aquascape. Anyone can plan that they want this or that here or there, but what matters is what it ultimately looks like (to you that is )


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I think as people age in the hobby they tend to prefer simple aquascapes that give the biggest punch. With that said there are two classic aquascaping styles.

Dutch, your nicely arranged stems and then foreground plants, no intermixing. 

"Natural" or "ADA" style, nature style aquariums which allow much more plant mingling with each other.

Each can be acheived with many or only a few plant species.

It really comes down to the look and feel you're trying to achieve, and the experience level of the aquascaper.

-Andrew


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Orlando said:


> This is a difficult question to answer. Its kinda like describing a haircut over the phone...
> 
> Your best bet would be to study as many aquascapes and there plants and try to mimic them.
> You will also need to know which plants have certain demands such as high light, low light etc. There is plenty to read though here on PTF, the plant finder will help you to ID plants and give you a feel of what is what in plant species.
> ...





Christine T said:


> I just started my first planted tank in Sept of this year. What I found, was that being new to the hobby, I had very little knowledge of how things were going to look when they grew in. I ended up taking out a lot, adding a lot, taking out a whole lot, adding a little here, a little there, some more of that over here...etc.
> 
> I think that once you get a feel for how certain plants grow, and what they will look like when mature, it's probably easier to plan an aquascape. Anyone can plan that they want this or that here or there, but what matters is what it ultimately looks like (to you that is )


I agree with both these comments. I spent some time just growing plants to learn what I can and cannot grow based on the conditions I have in my tanks. Now that I have a better feel for it, I am trying to actually scape. I have 1 tank in particular that I am very pleased with, another 2 that are coming along but still need a little work.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

JL15219 said:


> What is the best way to aquascape using 3 to 4 different species of plants or using many? I guess what I am trying to ask is which way looks better...I hope this is clear


Try then try again... then you will want to try again... which will eventually lead to more trying.

It's the only way really.


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

EdTheEdge said:


> Try then try again... then you will want to try again... which will eventually lead to more trying.
> 
> It's the only way really.


LOL Yeah well I basically buy every plant that I think I maybe able to grow


----------



## bbaker (Jan 18, 2008)

cah925 said:


> I agree with both these comments. I spent some time just growing plants to learn what I can and cannot grow based on the conditions I have in my tanks. Now that I have a better feel for it, I am trying to actually scape. I have 1 tank in particular that I am very pleased with, another 2 that are coming along but still need a little work.


You and me, both. I'm about to tear down my first tank, which was an "everything omelette." Not the best 'scape, but no regrets. It's not a bad idea to do that with a first tank - it's fun and you learn a lot that you can't get from a forum... and as long as you continue to make your monthly payments on all the plants it helps build your credit rating, too! :help:


----------



## maddyfish (Dec 21, 2008)

I am sort of a planted tank outsider, but I will add my thoughts. Find some actual underwater pictures and replicate them. Or better yet, go out snorkeling and look around on your own. 
I have put together very few planted tanks that were actually meant to look good, most of my planted tanks are purely to service breeding livebearers, but when/if I put together an actual show tank planted tank, it will be in this manner.
I have freshwater snorkled all across FLorida and Kentucky and I have NEVER seen anything underwater that looks like one of those Japanese style planted show tanks. Why use natural life to build a completely un-natural, contrived aquascape? Might as well use a plastic diver and treasure chest.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

maddyfish said:


> I am sort of a planted tank outsider, but I will add my thoughts. Find some actual underwater pictures and replicate them. Or better yet, go out snorkeling and look around on your own.
> I have put together very few planted tanks that were actually meant to look good, most of my planted tanks are purely to service breeding livebearers, but when/if I put together an actual show tank planted tank, it will be in this manner.
> I have freshwater snorkled all across FLorida and Kentucky and I have NEVER seen anything underwater that looks like one of those Japanese style planted show tanks. Why use natural life to build a completely un-natural, contrived aquascape? Might as well use a plastic diver and treasure chest.


This is actually an excellent idea to get a great planted scape.:thumbsup:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

IMO, both can be done with the right plan and a few guidelines. And both can be beautiful if properly done and maintained. I like both ways.

If you want to keep it simple with 2-3 varieties, try to choose shorter fore/mid ground type plants to cover most of the space. If you want to add taller plants, use them as accents in corners, center or the background. With fewer species, if most of the space is covered with tall plants, it gives very less space for the fishes to move, hampers circulation of water as well as light availability in all areas of the tank.


----------

